# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Cơ hội giảm giá tour mùa thu 15/09/2011 - 30/10/2011

## hangnt

Nhân “Tháng bán hàng khuyến mãi 2011” của TP HCM, Vietravel tung ra chương trình khuyến mãi mùa thu chủ đề “Sắc thu vàng 2011” với 3 cơ hội giảm giá trực tiếp, diễn ra từ 15/9 đến 30/10 trên toàn quốc.

Ba chương trình giảm giá dành cho du khách gồm: giảm giá kích cầu dành cho tour trong và ngoài nước với mức giảm từ 100.000 đồng đến 12 triệu đồng; Cơ hội giảm giá dành cho nhóm khách từ 3 người trở lên, được giảm trực tiếp từ 150.000 đồng đến 1,5 triệu đồng. Đồng thời, Vietravel còn tung ra chương trình “Book tour online, giá giảm đến 1,5 triệu đồng” khi đăng ký tour trực tuyến tại http://www.travel.com.vn.


Mùa thu Trung Quốc.
Nét đặc biệt của chương trình khuyến mãi mùa thu năm nay chính là việc khuyến khích du lịch theo nhóm. Theo đó, từ 15/9 đến 30/10, khi đăng ký tour trực tiếp tại các văn phòng giao dịch của Vietravel trên cả nước hay đăng ký tour online theo nhóm từ 3 người trở lên, du khách sẽ được giảm giá từ 150.000 đồng đến 1,5 triệu đồng một nhóm. Tổng số khách được ưu đãi phải từ 12 tuổi trở lên. Đăng ký càng nhiều, mức giảm giá tour càng lớn.

Giảm giá nhưng cam kết đảm bảo chất lượng dịch vụ được triển khai trong toàn hệ thống. Hiện Vietravel giới thiệu chùm tour “Sắc thu vàng 2011” với hơn 50 tour, hứa hẹn sẽ là tâm điểm thu hút du khách trong mùa thu năm nay bao gồm các tuyến miền Bắc, miền Trung, Côn Đảo, Phú Quốc và 4 điểm đến là Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, Hong Kong và Thái Lan. Theo đó tour mùa thu phương Bắc như Hà Nội, Sapa, Yên Tử, Hạ Long, Ninh Bình và Tràng An giảm giá trực tiếp từ 2,5 đến 3 triệu đồng, các tour miền Trung như Huế, Đà Nẵng, Hội An, Bà Nà, Phong Nha, giảm giá từ 1,7 đến 1,9 triệu đồng, các tour như Phú Quốc giảm giá từ 1,5 triệu đồng trở lên và Côn Đảo giảm 600.000 đồng.



Cửu Trại Câu (Trung Quốc).
Bên cạnh các tour trong nước giảm giá sâu, các tour nước ngoài như Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Australia cũng có mức giảm "sốc". Tour Hàn Quốc - xứ sở kim chi lãng mạn có mức giảm đến 4 triệu đồng. Kế đến là mùa lá đỏ Koyo Nhật Bản cũng giảm đến 8 triệu đồng. Đặc biệt là tour “Du xuân nước Úc” giảm đến 12 triệu đồng…

Trung Quốc có hơn 15 tour với các điểm đến như Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải, Hàng Châu, Tô Châu, Tây An, Lạc Dương, Khai Phong, Côn Minh, Đại Lý, Lệ Giang, Cửu Trại Câu... Các tour như Thái Lan, Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong với lịch khởi hành liên tục trong tuần sẽ giúp du khách dễ dàng tìm thấy tour phù hợp.

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

Công ty Du lịch Vietravel: 190 Pasteur, phường 6, quận 3, TP HCM - Và các trung tâm, chi nhánh Vietravel trên toàn quốc

Hoặc truy cập mạng bán tour trực tuyến: http://www.travel.com.vn

_(Nguồn: Vietravel)_

----------

